# Favorite pen Finish



## DWK5150 (Feb 7, 2006)

Im curious as to what everyones favorite pen finish is. I know lots of people do like blo/ca Im just curious of the base of the finish is.  Im sure I might be missing one or two things as well but I know these are probably the majority of what people use.


----------



## guts (Feb 7, 2006)

ca without the blo and hut crystal coat last.


----------



## Draken (Feb 7, 2006)

I voted for Lacquer, I've only sprayed one pen so far, but it has the best finish of any of my wood pens.  Hope Nils enjoys it! []

Now if it would only warm up a bit around here so I can spray some that have been turned but unfinished, I'd be much happier. [V]

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## wpenm (Feb 7, 2006)

I use lacquer for most of my turnings. Then I use mm and finish up with Ren Wax. It works for me.[]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 7, 2006)

Other

my homebrew


----------



## DWK5150 (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />Other
> 
> my homebrew



Ron  what is your home brew???


----------



## DaveC (Feb 7, 2006)

I keep trying different finishes. But I always seem to wind up sanding them off and using CA, with or without BLO.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DWK5150_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



It's very simular to my witches brew.[]


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 7, 2006)

Ron:  Sounds like you are running a home for witches.  Do they turn and finish their own broom handles??[][]


----------



## Old Griz (Feb 8, 2006)

Lacquer and Enduro, depending on the mood I am in when I get ready to finish the pen...


----------



## DWK5150 (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> <br />Lacquer and Enduro, depending on the mood I am in when I get ready to finish the pen...



Griz,

Out of the 2 which do you feel is better based on apperance and durability?  I dont want you mood really to affect your answer to much with this answer if possible.


----------



## Old Griz (Feb 8, 2006)

I find them equally durable and appearance is the same.... both take time to do correctly and need to cure properly... they are not "quick" finishes, but you will not be sorry when you learn to do either correctly.
Because I learned to use lacquer doing flat work, I find myself a bit more comfortable with a lacquer finish.. but as long as I follow Wayne's directions, I have no problems doing Enduro either... 
Enduro is a great finish if you are sensitive to solvent fumes because it is water based.


----------



## Bob A (Feb 8, 2006)

I switched to lacquer from CA because I wasn't getting the finish I wanted.  Then another member here showed me how he did his CA finish and it was top notch, so.....now I'm back to CA.  But I am sure I will use lacquer on occasion.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 19, 2006)

I have recently switched from CA to lacquer using the process I learned from PEN LADY PAT! 
   I also went to my stock of pens and redid the finish to lacquer on a couple I was wasnt thrilled with, and am totally delighted with the results.


----------

